# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Getting the Book Printed

## Selmuir

Hey 
I see that you guys are doing an online book of LDs and i came here just too tell you that if you could get it finnished you could get them printed into hard copyed books or soft whatever ( no im not one of they advertising guys  ::D:  ) you could sell them on ebay and sell them on amazon etc.
Just a thought lol

----------


## pj

There's a great online publisher that will distribute by PDF or print.  I can't remember the name of it now, but Three and Four has a book published there.

----------


## sourcejedi

We have talked about it.  Two of us found lulu.com, which looked promising.

I think the initial goal would be to make the book available online for people who don't want to buy a book, for whatever reason.

Like the WikiBook, but developed by DV.  As an aside: the WikiBook has both good and bad features.  E.g. it has a good comprehensive survey of different techniques.  On the bad side, it starts with an 8000 word "disclaimer".

I would expect people who do want to buy a book, to look at Laberge's books first.  But publishing on lulu.com (for example) couldn't be easier - free, almost no setup, unless you're publishing for profit you don't even need a bank account or anything.  I didn't quite believe it until I tested it with a random text file on my computer.  So we wouldn't lose anything by selling it as a book even if no-one bought it :-).

----------


## Selmuir

Thats the website i had in mind LuLu lol .....
I have had my books printed of from there and there very good ,
But we would have too finish the book first  ::D:

----------


## sourcejedi

> Like the WikiBook, but developed by DV.  As an aside: the WikiBook has both good and bad features.  E.g. it has a good comprehensive survey of different techniques.  On the bad side, it starts with an 8000 word "disclaimer".



Sorry, thats 8000 *characters*, 1400 words.  But still.

Yes, we do have a couple more chapters to write before we could publish it :-D.

----------


## Kromoh

> Sorry, thats 8000 *characters*, 1400 words.  But still.
> 
> Yes, we do have a couple more chapters to write before we could publish it :-D.



Indeed.  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

How is the book coming so far?  It seems that sugar baby has jumped ship.

----------


## Kromoh

well theoretically my vacation starts tomorow (YAY)

maybe I feel inspired for some mass contribution  ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

Well, the ship was sinking, what did you expect, and why did you call me baby? :wink2: 

OK, I have no real excuse for not being here accept that I became addicted to civ III :tongue2: 

I hope we get some more work on this done, Its gone no were.

----------


## sourcejedi

I did catch on that "baby".  Didn't think about it for long though  :;-): .

Ah, Civilisation.  I haven't played that game but I know the addiction.  I'm sure I've read a popular author lament his struggles to avoid spending all his time playing that very game.  I tried to find it again now but failed; maybe it was a different game.

Sugarglider: if you have time during these hols, and you want to, I do think the List of lucid tasks would benefit from... well, not being one big list :-).  You could pull some similar ones into a few short lists, with a sentence or two to introduce them.  I'm not prodding you though; I haven't done anything recently and I don't expect to have time to during the hols.

Or someone else suggested putting all the Tasks of the Months in there.  Even if the Tasks of the Month aren't all listed together, I think it'd be best to make it clear which one these are, say which Month (and year) they came from, so you can look them up in teh archives and see peoples accounts of them.

----------


## Needcatscan

Sorry I jumped ship guys but exams just ended last week and I'm working my ass of trying to finish my own book.  But I'm up for helping when the publishing happens, just let me know.  And hopefully the project will get back off the ground.

----------

